# Know what this is?



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

Thought is was Nutsedge but smaller?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Green Kyllinga. Sedgehammer or ProSedge not as effective on it as something with Sulfentrazone.


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

